
SourceForge.net chooses Python, TurboGears and MongoDB - msacks
http://www.thebitsource.com/software-engineering/python/sourceforgenet-chooses-python-turbogears-and-mongodb-to-redesign-their-web-site/
======
st3fan
Does it really matter what technology they use?

I think they have a much more fundamental problem.

* Compared to github or bitbucket or any of the way more modern alternatives (even the SVN based ones) SF.net has terrible collaboration tools.

* It is riddled with banner ads.

* It times out most of the time on basic services

There was a time when SF.net was the best, but it has been made completely
irrelevant by much much better alternatives.

~~~
pvg
Of course it matters - migration of a site of this scale to a new set of
technologies is interesting, regardless of the trendiness of Sourceforge.
Sourceforge is still a much, much larger operation than github, to boot.

~~~
pjhyett
Much larger in what sense exactly? By our count we host twice as many
repositories as they do.

~~~
pvg
The common sense sense.

[http://trends.google.com/websites?q=github.com%2C+sourceforg...](http://trends.google.com/websites?q=github.com%2C+sourceforge.net&geo=all&date=mtd&sort=0)

------
Rantenki
Python++ MongoDB, sure. Turbogears?

~~~
grayrest
Mark Ramm (maintainer) works for SF. It's not like it's a bad framework.

